# Pet friendly ant killer / repellent



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi everyone! 

Can you recommend a pet friendly ant killer or repellent to use in the house? We've got ants everywhere and I can't seem to get rid of them! 

Ta!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I use flea spray. x


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

Can't help for indoors, but you have my sympathy. I have had them on my patio for the last 3 years and I hate them.


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks I'll try flea spray. 

They are driving me mad. One was crawling on the baby's head yesterday!! 

Dante was initially thrilled with all the little things to kill but he's since lost interest!


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Ewww ants  I have a phobia  I've used talcum powder in the past indoors and outdoors, works well 

Good luck and hope you get rid of them really soon. 

Apart from the ants I hope all is well with you and your gang xxx


----------



## Dozeybird95 (Apr 30, 2014)

I just had same problem in my kitchen and washed everything down with vinegar. Stinks for bit but haven't seen an ant for 2 days now. Didn't seem to bother the kitties at all.


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

I use talc as we have micro ants all year over here! I have to put Liddys food bowl on an upturned plastic container cover with talc in the groove otherwise it would be crawling with the buggers! I think talc suffocates ants.


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

They can't cross talc, but flea spray does seem to get rid of them completely and I only discovered that by chance after the yearly ingress started and I tried it in desperation.


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

If you know where the nest is, boil up a full kettle and pour it onto it.


----------



## S.crane (Oct 19, 2015)

Another vote for baby powder we get them every year so I find where they are coming in and put talc down since I started doing it I've had very few indoors .


----------



## bluecordelia (Jan 5, 2014)

We seem to have flies. I think they lay a nest in the grass so when disturbed are all around. Last year I mowed the orchard and my car was covered. I had left a window open and had to drive it up the road with the tailgate and windows open to get rid. I would swop ants any day for them. I have always lived in sandstone areas and we get a lot of ants. You need to find where they are getting in. As no doubt you know you need to keep everything covered or put away. My mother never had a kitchen bin as she thought they attracted nasties and were germ magnets. I think she was right x


----------



## Jellypi3 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks! I'll try the talk as well as the flea spray! I assume it's the spray you use on cats, not the household sprays?



sarahecp said:


> Ewww ants  I have a phobia  I've used talcum powder in the past indoors and outdoors, works well
> 
> Good luck and hope you get rid of them really soon.
> 
> Apart from the ants I hope all is well with you and your gang xxx


All good thanks! D&B are doing great, they are adjusting much better to having a baby around. Dante has proven to be a massive softy with her, he's really mellowed out recently. Bea is getting better too  and the baby is growing up so fast it's scary. She will be 4 months next week!


----------



## Ali71 (Apr 27, 2014)

@Soozi I'm loving Liddy's placemat, really cute. I have to admit I was looking for the micro ants on the pic too! #fail

@Jellypi3 Glad to hear all is well with you and your little one


----------



## Soozi (Jun 28, 2013)

The place mat was a present and looks a bit like Liddy! Lol! If the tiniest spec of wet food gets on the floor it is completely smothered with ants within a minute! They are a nightmare !


----------



## leashedForLife (Nov 1, 2009)

.
.
Do U have a garden?... Consider planting tansy AKA "bitter buttons", it's an attractive plant with fernlike foliage & a pleasant crisp, sharp-green odor that ants HATE.
The leaves can be laid under shelf-liner to repel ants in cabinets & under sinks, under rugs, etc. It's a tough, easy-care perennial with bright yellow, daisy-type flowers - the flowers have large yellow centers that resemble gold coins, & small, short petals around them in a single layer, like flowers drawn by a child.
The plants grow about knee-high & love sunny areas - rich soil not required, well-drained is good.
.
Just one caution:
tansy is an abortifacent / can cause miscarriage, & was used for this purpose for centuries. Most cats won't even sample it, due to the sharp odor, & we grew it in our garden on the farm with many outdoor cats for over 20-years - no cat ever nibbled it.
.
but we all know kitties are curious, so I wouldn't give them direct access inside the house, where things are a bit less stimulating & they might sneak a taste.
.
Tansy can also be crushed & the juice mixed with a few drops of vinegar to inject into the tiny holes ants use to enter, then fill the hole with wood-glue & let it harden. Water-cleanup wood glues that are nontoxic & can be sanded, painted, etc, when dry are wonderful sealers! - Wipe any excess away with a damp paper-towel while the glue is still wet, let dry, & finish to match the surrounding surface. No more invaders - or at least, not thru that hole, LOL.
.
.
.


----------

